# 1-09-14 Surf fishing -still too cold



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

East of Portofino we set up a couple of rods knowing full well we just there to get a sunburn and hope for a fish. Couldn't get any fleas, but GBBT had some fiddlers and shrimp. And since we were there we entered the pompano tourney too. We gave it a try with the bait we had on hand, water was crystal clear, hardly a ripple on the water. Days like that are nice to look at, but it just doesn't produce well, even if the water was warmer than 56*. So, we couldn't lose a bait but we got our toes in the sand and the kids got to play. Funny how cell phone pictures never do a sunset any justice.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to get out there Dave, and thanks for the report!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post. It's called fishing for a reason, but it sounds like you had a monstrous catch of fun family time! tight lines to you.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone post a pomp up in the tourney yet?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You never know unless you try!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Guynamedtom said:


> Anyone post a pomp up in the tourney yet?


I believe ther were 3 or 4 when I signed up last week


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good family outing Dave. How long are you in country for? Seems like I need your help again.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*How can I find out about this Pomp tourney?*

When does this tourney run to? I guess I just need to drop by GBBT.


----------

